# New Storyline



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

The storyline I had was indeed creepy, but extremely hard to theme. I need some sugjestions with what i could do with a backyard and a 24x24 ft haunted house. The more scares we can pack in will be the best, so I ask my fellow hauntforum members to help out.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

what sort of thematic material are you wanting to show? Living dead? Gothic? Butchery? Ghosts? Scifi-horror? 24X24 is pretty small, so unless you're going Hauntz-57 themeless it'll need to have a pretty defined concept when it's built. Decide what sort of things you'd like to show in your scenes and then we could help you with a theme.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Well..... some kind of storyline like a kid murdering the family, some type of somewhat gory case but also something beliveable that makes people think. I thought about going hauntz57 but in my eyes thats just not as scary.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

dead people on the ground
hanging guy in your tree
you could have a recording of a kid screaming help or something in your playhouse
arms and stuff on the grill on your deck with skellys and spiders and webbing
actors pretending they are the murderers and killing someone
live scarecrows eating bodies
someone roasting a body over a fire
( you could always have an actor go with a group and then along the trail somewhere they get kidnapped ..and dragged to the fire)
people camping and they are attacked by a werewolf
cages with ghouls in them
mummies 
If I remember right you had the deck .. the playhouse ..a tree.. the trail and didnt you have some sort of house at the end of the trail?
anything else that you have and could use let us know!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

That just made themeing this 10x easier! All great ideas!! I have edited the storyline somewhat, please give me some input on likes or dislikes of it.

Many of you have never heard the hidden story of the Hallow family.
BUT, we know the Hallow family has heard of YOU!!
This Story has been pushed aside for many a decade.
Most people thought of the Hallow family as your every day average people.
Little did they know they were anything but average.
Neighbors always wondered about the horrifying smells coming from the property.
Some said it was decaying bodies while others did not believe and were lured into the yard, just like you have been, never to be seen again.
All evidence recieved up to this date tells that in total 43 people were savagly and merciless murdered.
While digging thru some archives a detective found a warn down letter that was addressed to the hallow family
The letter was a notification that they had 10 days to defend themselves in a court trial.
On the 10th day, that day of reckoning, no one showed up.
The police went out to the Hallow Manor,
and found every member of that same family dead, slain in same fashion as described in the archives..
all be it but ONE.
Police deducted that the missing person was the son...a seemed to be a quiet kinda guy.
So they thought.
They also concluded that he must have lost it and
He killed all his family members in the same way that they killed all the others.
He has never been heard from or seen since in the flesh.
It is rumored that on this spoiled ground that the victims of the Hallow's still wander while the hallows themselves drudge around still looking for victims.
Some say they have seen the boy...wandering around looking for that special someone.
Someone to carry on the haunting of Hallow Manor with him.
Are you the next to satisfy his desires?
As you move along the trail ::Beware::
Some say any kind of movement here, any laughing/talking seems to bring an eerie feeling among the grounds. 
Your screams of terror will cause the murderer to return most definataley
Move along the trail with our guide and my friends I wish you luck.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good Shady..
now experiment to see what you can burn maybe in a scene that stinks..or check out the sinister scents site
http://dreamreapers.com/ssindex.php


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Looks good Shady..
> now experiment to see what you can burn maybe in a scene that stinks..or check out the sinister scents site
> http://dreamreapers.com/ssindex.php


This is a real interesting concept to add another sence to your environment. A good haunt touches on as many sences as possible and I'd be willing to try some of these, however, I can't imagine having the scent of "prehistoric poop", "skunk", "dead rat", or "rotten eggs" lurking in my sinuses for days after Halloween.


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Ive been thinking of a practical way to do this for a while but maybe it could help you out some... I was thinking of an intro to the haunt being a really dark room with no outlet and the only light coming from a lantern on a table in the back of the room with an old book/newspaper article sitting in the light, drawing everyone in to read it, after everyone has had a little time to discuss it, then an actor who has been standing in a dark corner out of the sight of the people but yet close enough to the table for the startle of slamming their hand down on the book/ article and shouting something that coincides with the storyline... then a door opens on the other side of the table giving the people a place to run to through the haunt... This would be a fun way to tell the story of the haunt in my opinion. Sorry I know that was a bit long winded but i figured it may help someone...


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok I feel bad asking this because I feel it almost makes me seem like I just want other people to do all my work. Anyways, enough of my rambling.... I was wondering if somone could do that storyline in an audio editor. I have audacity but it just never comes out right for me. Photoshop is more my thing, there for if anyone can make me a good recording of my story line, I will design a cool looking logo or a new signature or I guess anything you want graphically. So someone please take me up on this deal!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Shady read meltdown211 in welcome room..he does alot of audio in sounds and stuff maybe he can help ya.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Lilly! He has been contacted.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate to double post but I would also like if someone else could lend me a hand so I can compare and choose. Thanks again guys. I don't know what I would do without you!


----------

